# MoH mods



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Are there any good mods for MoH?

Also any mods for Joint Ops and SW Battlefront II.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

FileFront - Medal of Honor Mods
FileFront - Joint Operations Mods
FileFront - Star Wars Battlefront 2 Mods
Mod DB
FilePlanet Mods


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Which Medal of Honor? I'm pretty sure you could download an SDK for the newer one and make some yourself too.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

The newest one, I think. It's the one that you play as several different guys. One's named Rabbit and you're playing with Preacher, Voodoo, and Mother. I think that's right. It takes place in the Middle East.

I also have an old copy of BFV, and since there's about 20 mods for it and I don't want to download them all, what're the best mods for it?

And Republic Commando.

I might try making my own mods for some of my games and, since haven't done any " mod-making" before, which of these would be the easiest to start with; Halo, BFV, Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Joint Ops, Sniper: Ghost Warrior, Ghostbusters, MoH 2010, or Far Cry 2? Also, what would I need to get started?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I might try making my own mods for some of my games and, since haven't done any " mod-making" before, which of these would be the easiest to start with; Halo, BFV, Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Joint Ops, Sniper: Ghost Warrior, Ghostbusters, MoH 2010, or Far Cry 2? Also, what would I need to get started?


Both Crysis would be the easiest to start with, perhaps Far Cry 2 also.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Do I need a SDK for modding and, if so, do I need a different one for each game.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmm as far as I remember all three games come with their respective editors or are free to download


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, can you post a link with modding instructions because like I said I haven't done any mods before. Thanks.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

For Crysis Sandbox tutorial try some of these videos crysismax's Channel - YouTube and look at the related videos when you want more.

*Note* In order to find the Sandbox, go into your game's DVD-ROM and search for Sandbox then install it.

The same thing should be with non-steam Far Cry 2, the editor is on the disc.

Xanthochori's Channel - YouTube

That link has some vids on modding FC2 and a bit on Crysis too


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> For Crysis Sandbox tutorial try some of these videos crysismax's Channel - YouTube and look at the related videos when you want more.
> 
> *Note* In order to find the Sandbox, go into your game's DVD-ROM and search for Sandbox then install it.
> 
> ...




Thanks. I will definitely try both.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Why, when I try to install CryEngine2 from the Crysis cd, does it give me this, CryEngine Error Message.jpg


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try running the installer as Administrator. Try altering the installation path.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Have tried both of these, even though the default path was correct


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Have tried both of these, even though the default path was correct


If those folders are created, go to them and edit their permissions via the properties window to allow full access (from your user).


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay... 
I think I know what you're talking about. I'll try it.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Okay...
> I think I know what you're talking about. I'll try it.


Any luck?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry, Redeye, I can't find my Crysis cd right now. When I do I'll try your suggestion out and get back with you on it.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Sorry, Redeye, I can't find my Crysis cd right now. When I do I'll try your suggestion out and get back with you on it.


No worries


----------

